# Nismo CAI



## nyr2002nyr (Apr 25, 2007)

Does the cai really help that much?


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

see for yourself...

NissanPerformanceMag.com


----------



## nyr2002nyr (Apr 25, 2007)

Yeah but i rather get some honest feedback first


----------



## acriml01 (May 12, 2004)

In terms of raw horsepower, there is a definite gain... it ranges from 5-15 whp depending on a bunch of variables. In terms of percentages, 15hp on a 260hp engine won't feel like much, but its one of the best bang-for-the-buck items out there. Plus, once you hear what it sounds like after 4500 rpms, you'll feel much better about buying it.

Installation is VERY straightforward. You'll only need basic sockets and screwdrivers, although I recommend having a shorty screwdriver on hand for the tight spots. I also suggest swapping the filter for an AEM DryFlow filter to avoid MAF issues down the road. Or if you're sure you won't drive through a river, go for the AEM intake to begin with. It's the same intake except it doesn't have the bypass valve.

There are bigger gains from things like cams and forced induction, but those are pricey. You'll only see minimal gains from an exhaust (3-5 whp) because the SE-R exhaust is less restrictive than the 3.5SE exhaust. An underdrive pulley will also get you 3-5 hp and a little better gas mileage, especially with the A/C running.


----------



## adragone1028 (Apr 28, 2007)

acriml01 said:


> In terms of raw horsepower, there is a definite gain... it ranges from 5-15 whp depending on a bunch of variables. In terms of percentages, 15hp on a 260hp engine won't feel like much, but its one of the best bang-for-the-buck items out there. Plus, once you hear what it sounds like after 4500 rpms, you'll feel much better about buying it.
> 
> Installation is VERY straightforward. You'll only need basic sockets and screwdrivers, although I recommend having a shorty screwdriver on hand for the tight spots. I also suggest swapping the filter for an AEM DryFlow filter to avoid MAF issues down the road. Or if you're sure you won't drive through a river, go for the AEM intake to begin with. It's the same intake except it doesn't have the bypass valve.
> 
> There are bigger gains from things like cams and forced induction, but those are pricey. You'll only see minimal gains from an exhaust (3-5 whp) because the SE-R exhaust is less restrictive than the 3.5SE exhaust. An underdrive pulley will also get you 3-5 hp and a little better gas mileage, especially with the A/C running.


I have heard good things about the nismo intake and I was going to install that in my 05 SE-R. Some people were telling me to get an exhaust, but I agree with you and I don't think it will do that much since this exhasut is better than the 3.5SE. What are your thoughts about the pulley, some say that it is good and will not effect the car, and then some say it will ruin your car. What are your thoughts about Jim Wolf cams on an automatic SE-R, also hear mixed reviews about cams for an auto. Correct me if I am wrong, but these are the horsepower gains that I would expect:
WHP HP Price
Stock - 221 260
Intake - 231 272 $250
Pulley - 237 279 $150 
Cams - 250 294 $1200
ECU - 265 312 $500 Total price of $2100

OR put in a turbo for 6200 and another 1500 to install and 348 to the wheel and 409 to the crank?


----------



## acriml01 (May 12, 2004)

Haven't had much experience with the other stuff... although the pulley is on order. If pulleys ruin your car, then Unorthodox Racing would have gone out of business YEARS ago. I can understand if the pulleys had harmonic balancers, but Nissan engines are internally balanced, so that wouldn't be a problem.

I've heard cams also have huge gains, but only if they're installed perfectly. Any mishaps and there goes your engine.


----------



## ALT-SER (Jan 24, 2007)

Don't forget the Active Tuning S5 front grille!!......no perfromance gains, but it's worth the money in the looks department if you've got it to spend.


----------



## BigJeff26 (Apr 6, 2007)

300 bucks for mesh is insane..dont be lazy do it yaself...go to a car place and buy the mesh paint it and install it ...or go to home depot and for 6.99 buy gutter gaurd paint it and install it.......im not sayin the S5 isnt hot..it looks amazing but im not puttin that it for 295 thats crazzzzzzzy


----------



## mf05ser (Jan 15, 2007)

im lucky mine came with it.


----------



## Lzer0st (Sep 9, 2005)

acriml01 said:


> Haven't had much experience with the other stuff... although the pulley is on order. If pulleys ruin your car, then Unorthodox Racing would have gone out of business YEARS ago. I can understand if the pulleys had harmonic balancers, but Nissan engines are internally balanced, so that wouldn't be a problem.
> 
> I've heard cams also have huge gains, but only if they're installed perfectly. Any mishaps and there goes your engine.



about this unorthodox pulley, is just for the 3rd gen altimas or can you put on of those in a 1st gen altima?


----------



## BigJeff26 (Apr 6, 2007)

adragone1028 said:


> I have heard good things about the nismo intake and I was going to install that in my 05 SE-R. Some people were telling me to get an exhaust, but I agree with you and I don't think it will do that much since this exhasut is better than the 3.5SE. What are your thoughts about the pulley, some say that it is good and will not effect the car, and then some say it will ruin your car. What are your thoughts about Jim Wolf cams on an automatic SE-R, also hear mixed reviews about cams for an auto. Correct me if I am wrong, but these are the horsepower gains that I would expect:
> WHP HP Price
> Stock - 221 260
> Intake - 231 272 $250
> ...


youll get a bigger increase from cams and the ecu all that will put you very close to 300 whp and dont forget about a full exhaust either ...from what i have researched 15-20whp from a cat-back anothere 5-7 whp from a cat-less y-pipe 15-20 whp from cams 15 whp from the ecu that 270-280whp between the pully and intake im sure you can get 10-15 whp ..then slap some headers on your right about 300 whp ...

mossy exhaust -700
fujita CAI- 295
ECU- 500
headers-650
y-pipe-250
cams- 1198(JWT) or about 1500(nismo)
UR pully-250

guestamated prices correct me if im wrong or sound like an idiot


----------



## moonx02 (Nov 9, 2007)

I am looking to buy a NISMO CAI intake for my 05 SE-R. Where can I find the best deal? I been looking around for quite some time and couldn't find it.


----------



## Dlerea (Dec 4, 2005)

the stock exhaust is limited, they crimp the hell out of it which restricts the air-flow, an after market exhaust will give at least 15 hp gains. Just lay under your car, you can see the awful injustice Nissan has done to this exhaust. A cheaper way rather than buying a cat back system is to replace the pipes from the cat back, should give you nice gains and will be much less expensive.


----------

